# Traffic Stop



## jerseyhunter (Oct 27, 2018)

So this guy driving comes to a stop sign, he very slowly rolls through it. Next thing he finds himself being pulled over and being ticketed. He explains to the cop what he had done and the officer says well you did not stop, to which the guy responds what's the difference? The cop tells him out of the car and grabs the guy and starts beating him over the head, now do you want me to stop or just slow down.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 27, 2018)

That’s a good one!


----------

